# Post Your Stash



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey...   I decided that every time i get a new stash ill post it for you for no real reason.   Post yours too. 


 

This shits not even that good.. theres no crystal..   lmao I'm stuck with this crap for a while, loose bud really fluffy and doesnt bust out with the bud buster, out unless u got a coffee grinder it seems to work fine with weed like this.   






Peace


----------



## Tonto (Sep 4, 2006)

Not horrible, not ideal....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2006)

*Here is our latest stash of White Widow. *


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 5, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Not horrible, not ideal....


 

yea man, i agree...  im getting some new bud tommorow.  at least its really good shit i should have it posted around 3:00pm (eastern time)


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 5, 2006)

Man, I wanna smoke with the brothers... I have some Hashplant, bio sunrise, and some blueberry that I mest up in my first batch a few months back, but it gets me me high... I am also breaking into my kief collector.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, Finally got some bomb stuff.  This is some of the most premium quality stuff right now, gunna have fun with this shit for a few dayshttp://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tin2nq1.jpg


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2006)

Much better than the stuff in the first, you're on your way....


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ive seen nicer shit, its always a hit or miss around here lately.. or u get that middle quality shit but like today i got fucken chewed smoking like half of that G  its intense man.  post some bomber shit than mine cuz i know u have it


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm with Fluid1...much nicer than the first


----------



## Tonto (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's a little sample of the Sugarbud.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet and sticky buds.
Those look tasty Fluid1


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

How did you get your picture so big????
Looks Cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 7, 2006)

Delicious nuggets..FROM BAGSEED...


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

looks soo sweet!

pic is one of my dryin boxes


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 8, 2006)

nice buds everyone ....thanks for showing them off


----------



## Tonto (Sep 8, 2006)

Old Hippie said:
			
		

> How did you get your picture so big????
> Looks Cool


 
My camera is currently set on 4.0MP with like 1400x1600 or something huge like that, so it's also very clear when I zoom in on the picture.

The picture posted is at 1X....basically not zoomed in at all. I think I will do that and post a super close up.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 9, 2006)

Some of the early harvest


PEACE


----------



## Tonto (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you grow outdoors?


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Here's a little sample of the Sugarbud.


 

That shits pretty nice, i see alot of stuff around that looks like that .. good stuff tho


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 10, 2006)

smoking a bit of C99 today


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

damn! that herb needs to shave.   looks like great stuff


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 11, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> damn! that herb needs to shave.  looks like great stuff


 
if you smoke too much of that C99 it makes you forget what you are talking about mid-sentence    i swear you will talking and then suddenly stop...and wonder *** you were just saying

a pretty heavy forgetful high


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a very large cola im fixin to dry. cant wait!

PEACE


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 11, 2006)

thats not large....thats *HUGE*    damn fine


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

that is like a freaking torpedo


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 11, 2006)

looks good, what is it just over a foot?


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2006)

Well the three bills are 6 in. each so 16, 17 inches.? (So 1 ft 4 in long.)
wieghed over six oz's fresh, should dry out to 3 or 4 oz's i hope. 

hey what kind does it look like?????
let me know what you think please.
(Grown from third generation bag seed.)

PEACE


----------



## A.K. (Sep 11, 2006)

old hippie that is a rediculiously large bud


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 25, 2006)

Peace


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2006)

Bagseed..yeild sucked but oh well win some lose some. wasn't given a haircut yet. was gettin ready to dry when pic was taken. Already cured and smoked.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 26, 2006)

cherry hemmy x shishkaberry


----------

